# Little Bit About Me...



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Live in Edinburgh, competed last yr - won the Caledonia ProAm novice class and came 5th in the NABBA Scotland. Had to pull out this yr as went self employed but shall be back up there next year!

Am sponsored by www.physiquebodyshop.com and having been general manager there for 3 yrs have now got my own business but still work for the company P-T from home as account manager.

I am also supported by www.gasparinutrition.co.za in South Africa.

I moderate on a few sites inc www.rippedglutes.net, www.physiquebodyshop.com/bb and www.riottraining.com (for the strongmen/powerlifters among you....)

well anyway.... heres some pics.....

These are NABBA Scotland..


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Do you mod on first 4 muscle too???


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Do you mod on first 4 muscle too???


I did but the website address dnt seem to be working any more and not had an email or anything to say why... not been able to get on it for a while now. T'is a mystery....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

oh, right.....lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Heres some of the Caledonia ProAm....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Great pics, is that a cat or an elephant on your leg....  ?


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

looking good


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Great pics, is that a cat or an elephant on your leg....  ?


...on that side its a cat lol....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

The other one???


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

dog....

well thats the short version lol....

its a cartoon of my old staffordshire bull terrier bruno that was drawn for me... in boxing shorts and gloves - you get the idea lol. I was VERY young and it seemed like a good idea.

I have one on my shoulder too - is chinese writing and it says "chicken fried rice and a portion of noodles"...... well it might. Allegedly it says "Angel" but who really knows?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Well I just happen to read Chinese menus very well, so why don't you come over to my place and I'll tell you if it's noodles or beansprouts that it says....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Well I just happen to read Chinese menus very well, so why don't you come over to my place and I'll tell you if it's noodles or beansprouts that it says....


hahahaha!!

Best line have heard in ages lol...... :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

:thumb:


----------



## Jasper (Aug 18, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Heres some of the Caledonia ProAm....


WOW..!

And still look like a woman... You look very good... All the best... :rockon:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jasper said:


> WOW..!
> 
> And still look like a woman... You look very good... All the best... :rockon:


many thanks.... looking like a woman is the thing I aspire to maintain and is more important than anything else....

I'd rather come last than end up looking masculine....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> :thumb:


dont you have lorries to drive in the morning.....??


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

yep, off to bed now....lol


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

What class you competing in next Zara?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice Zara, very nice:thumb:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

wow, you look awesome... and pretty


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

looking fab sweeti keep it up xx:thumb:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

where you been lately Carly....ain't seen you on here...??


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Good pics Zara


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Robsta said:


> where you been lately Carly....ain't seen you on here...??


 hey sweeti ive been really busy with work I have been on here floating around, why you miss me heheehehe :bounce:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

And you also mod on some facebook groups (I saw you explaining the finer point of PED's to a dumb american lol)!

That made me laugh!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Very femanine looking with a nice physique. Well done


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> And you also mod on some facebook groups (I saw you explaining the finer point of PED's to a dumb american lol)!
> 
> That made me laugh!


who was this meant for im confused hahaha!! :lol: blonde and dieting please explain any1 LOL!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Not u !!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

LOL oh thats ok then..my little bleached head was getting all confused :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

carly said:


> who was this meant for im confused hahaha!! :lol: blonde and dieting please explain any1 LOL!!


PMSL you really are from Essex x


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Robsta said:


> is that a cat or an elephant on your leg....  ?


I dont know why but i keep chuckeling to myself over that comment,

sounds like some bonkers chatup line.

Zara, you look fablon!, great physique,pretty, feminine and i bet youve got a lovely accent to go with it.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

ace pics, keep up the ace work, all the best


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

carly said:


> hey sweeti ive been really busy with work I have been on here floating around, why you miss me heheehehe :bounce:


Of course darling......


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello you. It's me in disguise on here:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

You look fantastic sweeti :thumb:

Lind xx


----------



## wombat68 (Mar 21, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Well I just happen to read Chinese menus very well, so why don't you come over to my place and I'll tell you if it's noodles or beansprouts that it says....


Dont let him do that, he will want to taste them too :laugh:

Great pics btw


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

That goes without saying mate......^^^^


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

> Allegedly it says "Angel" but who really knows?


I live in china so i can easily find out for you, i see so many tats in chinese that are not what they say they are. There are certain gramatical rules with chinese thet once you have an angle on can tell if the tat is real or bull.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah, Yeah, Yeah.......


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> And you also mod on some facebook groups (I saw you explaining the finer point of PED's to a dumb american lol)!
> 
> That made me laugh!


haha you saw that hey? what a doos he was.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Dawn said:


> Hello you. It's me in disguise on here:thumb:


oohhh hello missus!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

carly said:


> looking fab sweeti keep it up xx:thumb:


thank you 

and thanks to everyone else for your lovely comments too - I feel all warm and fuzzy now hehe :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

wombat68 said:


> Dont let him do that, he will want to taste them too :laugh:
> 
> Great pics btw


  haha


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

GTT said:


> I dont know why but i keep chuckeling to myself over that comment,
> 
> sounds like some bonkers chatup line.
> 
> Zara, you look fablon!, great physique,pretty, feminine and i bet youve got a lovely accent to go with it.


thank you.... I dont have the accent people expect lol.... somewhere theres a file to a radio interview i did about training but i cant remember the weblink to it.... when i did it at the time a load of ppl on MT were like "oohhhhh my word didnt think thats what you'd sound like AT ALL" haha


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha you saw that hey? what a doos he was.....


100% green eyed IMO, he knew the guy looked awesome and that he couldn't ever have the dedication to do it so he pulled the natural card.....


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Very very nice Zara. You and Carly should do a photo shoot together!! 

Tell how did you end up getting sponsored by a South African brand. One I havent heard of either?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> 100% green eyed IMO, he knew the guy looked awesome and that he couldn't ever have the dedication to do it so he pulled the natural card.....


exactly right.... winds me up no end when people come out with the "oh if i used steriods I'd look like that...." err.... maybe no eh mate? haha


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Very very nice Zara. You and Carly should do a photo shoot together!!
> 
> Tell how did you end up getting sponsored by a South African brand. One I havent heard of either?


Thank you....

You've never heard of Gaspari??? sheesh... theyre american (Rich Gaspari.... 2nd in the olympia 3x...) but a good friend of mine is the CEO for gaspari south africa. Am not sponsored by them jst supported and pics going onto the "team gaspari" section of the site.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hey Zara Hun!!! It's me...not in disguise:whistling::laugh:!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Hey Zara Hun!!! It's me...not in disguise:whistling::laugh:!


heyyyy hello hunni!!

ohhh i have a question for u I'll pm.....


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Oooooooooo!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

bit late but welcome all the same Zara, good physique you have made for yourself there


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> bit late but welcome all the same Zara, good physique you have made for yourself there


cheers mate.... as with us all its a work in progress lol


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Hello Zara,

Great photos by the way, more to come next year i'm sure.

I'll get straight to the point. Fancy a Nando's in say a weeks time?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lookin ace in them thar pics zar,catching up on all the threads in here now that am finally back online 

just think right enuff,next years version of ya is gonny be even better


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Looking great, nice job Zara.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

PRL said:


> Hello Zara,
> 
> Great photos by the way, more to come next year i'm sure.
> 
> I'll get straight to the point. Fancy a Nando's in say a weeks time?


Petey..... I dnt think I am going!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Got work on, cant make it. Gutted!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> lookin ace in them thar pics zar,catching up on all the threads in here now that am finally back online
> 
> just think right enuff,next years version of ya is gonny be even better


aww fck.... youre here....

hehehehe

right... the nonsense starts NOW............ :laugh: :thumb: :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Petey..... I dnt think I am going!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Got work on, cant make it. Gutted!!


Gutted. After a years planning I'm gonna have to eat your share. lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

PRL said:


> Gutted. After a years planning I'm gonna have to eat your share. lol


you fcker!!!

I might jst have to drive down last-minute like last yr just to make sure you dont eat my food!! haha! :laugh:


----------

